# COAS expresses desire for increased Pak-Qatar collaboration



## FalconsForPeace

*Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, who is on an official visit to Qatar, called on Minister of Defence affairs Qatar Doctor Khalid Bin Muhammad Al-Attiya, an Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) statement said on Monday.*

According to the statement, matters of regional security and enhanced bilateral defence cooperation were discussed.

“The Minister appreciated professional standing and performance of Pakistan Army and expressed desire for increased Pakistan-Qatar defence collaboration”, according to ISPR

COAS also met Lieutenant General Muhammad Bin Ali Al-Ghanim, Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces. The COS Qatar acknowledged Pakistan Army's valuable contributions towards regional peace and stability through its fight against terrorism and militancy.

COAS thanked both dignitaries for their expressions. He said that Pakistan Army greatly values its defence cooperation and collaboration with Qatar.

Responding to the desire of increasing Pak-Qatar defence cooperation, COAS said that the proposed enhancement will have a positive impact both on bilateral relationship as well as on regional security.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/133409-COAS-express-desire-for-increased-Pak-Qatar-collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarcsPakistan

That's good and would be best if we can make it through their defence needs (we can export weapons to them)


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

MarcsPakistan said:


> That's good and would be best if we can make it through their defence needs (we can export weapons to them)



We are trying to do so. But still nothing materializes.


----------



## BHarwana

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan and Qatar on Monday agreed to increase defence cooperation and collaboration between the armed forces of the two countries.

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, who is on an official visit to Qatar, had interactions with military leaders and both sides agreed to further deepen cooperation.

According to ISPR, General Bajwa called on Minister of Defence Affairs Qatar Doctor Khalid Bin Mohammed Al-Attiyah and discussed meeting matters of regional security and enhanced bilateral defence cooperation with him.

The minister appreciated professional standing and performance of Pakistan Army and expressed desire for increased Pakistan-Qatar defence collaboration. 

The ISPR further said that COAS also met Lieutenant General (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al Ghanim Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces.

The COS Qatar Armed Forces acknowledged Pakistan Army’s valuable contributions towards regional peace and stability through its fight against terrorism and militancy.

COAS thanked both dignitaries for their expressions. He said that Pakistan Army greatly values its defence cooperation and collaboration with Qatar.

Responding to desire of increasing Pak-Qatar defence cooperation, COAS said that the proposed enhancement will have positive impact both on bilateral relationship as well as on regional security.

*http://nation.com.pk/national/07-Mar-2017/pakistan-qatar-agree-to-increase-defence-cooperation*


----------



## BHarwana

Qatari Prime Minister has requested to secure the football Cup in Qatar after being impressed by the efforts of Pakistani army in PSL.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

BHarwana said:


> Qatari Prime Minister has requested to secure the football Cup in Qatar after being impressed by the efforts of Pakistani army in PSL.


Dafuq . chowkidar hi samajh liya .


----------



## BHarwana

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Dafuq . chowkidar hi samajh liya .


lol nahi they are impressed by PSL. 
The more important point here is to just keep in mind the current movement of COAS. I think we will see a peace deal between Iran and GCC. Keeping my hope high for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

BHarwana said:


> lol nahi they are impressed by PSL.
> The more important point here is to just keep in mind the current movement of COAS. I think we will see a peace deal between Iran and GCC. Keeping my hope high for it.


Lets hope so ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

BHarwana said:


> Qatari Prime Minister has requested to secure the football Cup in Qatar after being impressed by the efforts of Pakistani army in PSL.


r u sure?


----------



## A.A. Khan

BHarwana said:


> lol nahi they are impressed by PSL.
> The more important point here is to just keep in mind the current movement of COAS. I think we will see a peace deal between Iran and GCC. Keeping my hope high for it.



When PAkistan's own relation with GCC at a low, Pakistan should first mend its ties which it could'nt do cos of the environment created by the sectarian section of PAk society as well as pro-Iran media. Raheel Sharif has'nt applied for NOC thus he is not going to return to IMAFT, Saudis have gone quiet and deported 39000 PAkistanis. India is trying to make inroads, even IRan has channels to negotiate with Saudis to allow their citizens back for Hajj, Umra pilgrimages.

EVERYONE IS TRYING TO SOLVE THEIR OWN PROBLEMS AND 'SOME' PAKISTANIS ARE MORE CONCERNED ABOUT OTHER COUNTRIES, BEFORE PAKISTAN. BE PAKISTANI FIRST, and look out for Pakistanis' interests who are toiling in those tough conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

A.A. Khan said:


> When PAkistan's own relation with GCC at a low, Pakistan should first mend its ties which it could'nt do cos of the environment created by the sectarian section of PAk society as well as pro-Iran media. Raheel Sharif has'nt applied for NOC thus he is not going to return to IMAFT, Saudis have gone quiet and deported 39000 PAkistanis. India is trying to make inroads, even IRan has channels to negotiate with Saudis to allow their citizens back for Hajj, Umra pilgrimages.
> 
> EVERYONE IS TRYING TO SOLVE THEIR OWN PROBLEMS AND 'SOME' PAKISTANIS ARE MORE CONCERNED ABOUT OTHER COUNTRIES, BEFORE PAKISTAN. BE PAKISTANI FIRST


Pakistan has the upper hand here not GCC. Start to learn your value than to be dictated by the sheikhs. We are the most powerful military in the region. Few days back Iraqi Air force made the most impressive air strikes over ISIS targets and that was the courtesy of PAF because we have trained those pilots and GCC wants us to train their soldiers. We don't need to do anything they are approaching us on their own.


----------



## A.A. Khan

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan has the upper hand here not GCC. Start to learn your value than to be dictated by the sheikhs. We are the most powerful military in the region. Few days back Iraqi Air force made the most impressive air strikes over ISIS targets and that was the courtesy of PAF because we have trained those pilots and GCC wants us to train their soldiers. We don't need to do anything they are approaching us on their own.



Hahaha what is that upper hand? What would this achieve apart from some former millitary men doing chowkidaari? If the Sheikhs or Chinese dictated us with the billions they have wasted in our country, Pakistan would not have any ties with Iran. And who dictates PAkistan or does drone attacks is known to Pakistanis, yeah the pro-Irani crowd in Pakistan that is even hated in Iran dictates thru social media and other sources with unauthenticated information. They have destroyed our ties with evryone from GCC to Malaysia/Indonesia to Turkey. Iran does'nt stand with Pakistan on its core issues like Kashmir or internal security these above-mentioned nations do. Yeah right, they approached us with COAS Bajwa going to Dubai for a Sunday meeting with Dubai Emir. ROFL

GCC is the biggest employer of Pakistanis overseas, not Iran. The Pro-Iran crowd shamelessly is playing with fire if Pakistan-GCC relations sour. IF Saudi stops its Karachi consulate from issuing visas and deports another 50000 or UAE follow suit all hell will break loose and peoples livelihoods will be lost. Think about Pakistan first, no one needs your opinion also.


----------



## BHarwana

A.A. Khan said:


> Hahaha what is that upper hand? What would this achieve apart from some former millitary men doing chowkidaari? If the Sheikhs or Chinese dictated us with the billions they have wasted in our country, Pakistan would not have any ties with Iran. And who dictates PAkistan or does drone attacks is known to Pakistanis, yeah the pro-Irani crowd in Pakistan that is even hated in Iran dictates thru social media and other sources with unauthenticated information. They have destroyed our ties with evryone from GCC to Malaysia/Indonesia to Turkey. Iran does'nt stand with Pakistan on its core issues like Kashmir or internal security these above-mentioned nations do. Yeah right, they approached us with COAS Bajwa going to Dubai for a Sunday meeting with Dubai Emir.
> 
> GCC is the biggest employer of Pakistanis overseas, not Iran. The Pro-Iran crowd shamelessly is playing with fire if Pakistan-GCC relations sour. IF Saudi stops its Karachi consulate from issuing visas and deports another 50000 or UAE follow suit all hell will break loose and peoples livelihoods will be lost. Think about Pakistan first, no one needs your opinion also.


I can understand you misery but Pakistan is not sectarian country and is not a kingdom like Saudia, Pakistan is a democratic country and GCC is not with in our borders they have their own country their own army. We have been fighting India for 70 years and not a single GCC soldier gave his life on LOC so why should Pakistani soldiers die for GCC??? The Current failure of GCC in Syria is the biggest proof that they are not equipped to fight a war and Pakistan should not train them properly as this way they will always require Pakistan. Plus Yemen has become a sink hole for GCC and the only way out is peace and talks which Pakistan will do with diplomatic channels. So if GCC is so good at war why have they requested Pakistani support??? Those Noobs cannot kill a fly and you are telling me they don't need us. Baby in todays world the only power is a military power the economic powers don't count, remember what Sadamm did to Kuwait so military counts. Iran has a better military if Iran sends troops to Saudia will all the billions of Dollars help. Dollars don't defend front lines soldiers defend front lines so you should also get your shit straight. We have already a war on terror at hand and we are busy on the western border. GCC should ask India to send army Pakistan will only go in for peace among Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.A. Khan

BHarwana said:


> I can understand you misery but Pakistan is not sectarian country and is not a kingdom like Saudia, Pakistan is a democratic country and GCC is not with in our borders they have their own country their own army. We have been fighting India for 70 years and not a single GCC soldier gave his life on LOC so why should Pakistani soldiers die for GCC??? The Current failure of GCC in Syria is the biggest proof that they are not equipped to fight a war and Pakistan should not train them properly as this way they will always require Pakistan. Plus Yemen has become a sink hole for GCC and the only way out is peace and talks which Pakistan will do with diplomatic channels. So if GCC is so good at war why have they requested Pakistani support??? Those Noobs cannot kill a fly and you are telling me they don't need us. Baby in todays world the only power is a military power the economic powers don't count, remember what Sadamm did to Kuwait so military counts. Iran has a better military if Iran sends troops to Saudia will all the billions of Dollars help. Dollars don't defend front lines soldiers defend front lines so you should also get your shit straight. We have already a war on terror at hand and we are busy on the western border. GCC should ask India to send army Pakistan will only go in for peace among Muslims.



Afghani weed definitely does wonders hehehe

Syria continues, Iraq continues, Yemen will also continue Baby bharwana Iran is facing a diffreent world. You'll see that in few months. Pakistan should stand with GCC and support its interests Iran can fight their own fight and if they can't hopefully u would volunteer to go there hehehe


----------



## The Vicious Kind

Tit for tat move, first the COAS met with Iranian Ambassador then PM met with the Kuwaitis , now COAS calls for increased ties with Qatar 
Required : Replacement for UAE 
Candidates : Qatar , Kuwait , Iran


----------



## Winchester

The Vicious Kind said:


> Tit for tat move, first the COAS met with Iranian Ambassador then PM met with the Kuwaitis , now COAS calls for increased ties with Qatar
> Required : Replacement for UAE
> Candidates : Qatar , Kuwait , Iran


 
Pretty much this....

With Qatar there is a lot of potential.....they are also very close with the Turks. You can also see the Qatar-U.A.E rivalry play out in Libya. 

The U.A.E has played its cards, now its our turn.


----------



## CHACHA"G"

A.A. Khan said:


> When PAkistan's own relation with GCC at a low, Pakistan should first mend its ties which it could'nt do cos of the environment created by the sectarian section of PAk society as well as pro-Iran media. Raheel Sharif has'nt applied for NOC thus he is not going to return to IMAFT, Saudis have gone quiet and deported 39000 PAkistanis. India is trying to make inroads, even IRan has channels to negotiate with Saudis to allow their citizens back for Hajj, Umra pilgrimages.
> 
> EVERYONE IS TRYING TO SOLVE THEIR OWN PROBLEMS AND 'SOME' PAKISTANIS ARE MORE CONCERNED ABOUT OTHER COUNTRIES, BEFORE PAKISTAN. BE PAKISTANI FIRST, and look out for Pakistanis' interests who are toiling in those tough conditions.


*Bro u will* find KSA lovers or wahabi lovers and Iran lovers or Shia lovers , and some west lovers , *But u will not find Pakistan and Islam lovers ....................................................... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Chief of Army Staff Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday assured Qatar that Pakistan will cooperate with country on cyber security, defence production and ease of travel, said the Inter-Services Public Relations in a statement.

The army chief, who is on an official visit to Qatar, thanked Prime Minister Sheikh Abdullah bin Nasser bin Khalifa Al Thani of Qatar for appreciating Pakistan Army's role in the ongoing fight against terrorism and assured him of all possible cooperation in "desired fields".

Qatar's premier also hailed the army's contributions towards establishing regional peace and lauded it for its professionalism. He showed interest for joint training and field exercises, expressing desire to learn from Pakistan Army's expertise in the security domain.

He said that people of Qatar greatly value the people of Pakistan and trust their time-tested commitment for working in Qatar and sought assistance for the upcoming Football World Cup in Qatar, including provision of manpower.

Aside from meeting Al Thani, Gen Bajwa also met Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim and Commander Qatar Emiri Guard, Major General Hazza Bin Khalil Al Shahwani.

General Bajwa also visited Ahmed Bin Mohamed Military College where a Pakistani tri-services contingent of 166 members is imparting training. He also toured the Qatar Emiri Guard Headquarters and met Major General Hazza Bin khalid Al Shahwani.


https://www.dawn.com/news/1319068

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

cyber security


----------

